# Short score template!!!



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a short score template for Finale 10???


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 24, 2010)

What exactly are you looking for? Just two stave per instrument choir grand staves? I set those up quickly. I did one in Sibelius 6 using Symphobia as the playback since it nicely has instrument groups. It helps because of Jon Loving's stellar custom sets for Sibelius mind you. You can actually switch articulations between the treble and bass clefs within a system. That's neat.


----------

